# Not able to access the Nagios web interface (error 500)

## MaartenZzZ

Good day all,

I'm having an issue which is driving me crazy. I have installed a fresh copy of Nagios (3.3.1, by emerge) and when I try to access the page (http://domain/nagios), the .htaccess is popping up asking me for credentials. Nomatter what I fill in, it will return an error 500 saying;

```
Internal Server Error

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, admin@domain and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

```

When I look in my Apache error log, it says;

```
[Sun Mar 17 12:20:02 2013] [error] [client 83.XXX.220.XX] (13)Permission denied: Could not open password file: /etc/nagios/auth.users

```

This file exists, and the permissions seems to be right (-rw-r--r-- for nagios:nagios). Thing is; I had Nagios running on a previous machine, and I compared the files from that (working) installation with my current installation.

Do you guys have any suggestions where I can look to have this fixed? I have no clue   :Confused: 

Thank you in advance!

----------

## MaartenZzZ

Problem fixed;

```
chmod 775 /etc/nagios
```

All working now. Thanks though  :Smile: 

----------

